# [solved]Проблема с http_proxy

## NerZhul

Здравствуйте.

На рабочем компе решил поставить Генту. 

Начал ставить по этому хендбуку: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Дошел до натсройки сети. 

Сеть поднялась без проблем (через DHCP)

Но возникла проблема - не могу выбраться в инет через прокси:

http_proxy, ftp_proxy - ввел, как и писали в хендбуке.

Но при попытке вылезти в нет  (к примеру ping) пишет host unknown.

На этом же компе сейчас стоит Кубунту - на ней apt-get отлично работает через прокси.

Если проводить аналогию - в моей конторе - на сервере стоит редХет...

Админ говорит, что у него ходит на порты нормально. 

Прокся на Вин2003Серв. 

В чем может быть проблема?

Вроде выложил все, чем располагаю. 

Заранее благодарен. 

С ув. Алексей.Last edited by NerZhul on Wed Feb 04, 2009 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ntsite

А у тебя настройки по DHCP какие? У тебя имена не резолвятся, потому пинг не проходит. Посмотри настрйоки DNC и попробуй traceroute. Еще, чтобы узнать свой днс, юзают nslookup  :Smile: 

А ты прокси для http и ftp вводил именами? Если да, то скорей всего тут проблема.

С этой информацией верней помогут.

----------

## NerZhul

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> А у тебя настройки по DHCP какие? У тебя имена не резолвятся, потому пинг не проходит. Посмотри настрйоки DNC и попробуй traceroute. Еще, чтобы узнать свой днс, юзают nslookup 

 

в resolv.conf определяются ДНСы нашей внутренней сети. Проблема в том, что навигация по внутренней сети отличная. Все хватается. Проблема в том, что по-ходу не подхватывается 

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> А ты прокси для http и ftp вводил именами? Если да, то скорей всего тут проблема.
> 
> С этой информацией верней помогут.

 

http и ftp я вводил именами. По-другому в принципе нереально будет - так как они тоже имеют динамические адреса. 

Но я попробую.

----------

## ntsite

Динамические адреса у серверов? Это как простите? о_О Каждый раз менять настройки DHCP серверу, чтобы он выдавал верные для клиентов?

Сперва скажи ходит ли у тебя в интернет по IP, а дальше думать надо  :Smile: 

----------

## NerZhul

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Динамические адреса у серверов? Это как простите? о_О Каждый раз менять настройки DHCP серверу, чтобы он выдавал верные для клиентов?
> 
> 

 

А вот так! Ты слышал когда-нибудь про PCI-DSS? Из-за этой пакости все меняется по 10 раз на дню. 

Система очень сложная - так что у нас прокся имеет динамический адрес и является одной из многих дырок в инет, к которой у нас есть доступ.

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Сперва скажи ходит ли у тебя в интернет по IP, а дальше думать надо 

 

Хорошо, я сейчас попробую. Но когда я пытался пинговать саму проксю по имени, хоть к самой проксе конечно пинги закрыты, но айпишник резолвился без проблем.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> А вот так! Ты слышал когда-нибудь про PCI-DSS? Из-за этой пакости все меняется по 10 раз на дню.

 

почему пакости?...

и при чем тут это?

вы кому там жизнь усложняете, себе или злоумышленнику?

----------

## NerZhul

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> почему пакости?...
> 
> 

 

Поработаешь - поймешь. 

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> и при чем тут это?
> 
> 

 

Прочитаешь тот пост, на который я отвечал - и тоже поймешь. 

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> вы кому там жизнь усложняете, себе или злоумышленнику?
> 
> 

 

Вот я тоже больше склоняюсь к первому... Поэтому и назвал пакостью.

----------

## fank

среди 232 пунктов PCI DSS отсутствует требование - навреди себе

стандарт разработан для ОБЛЕГЧЕНИЯ ведения бизнеса, а не усложнения жизни

а непрерывность ведения бизнеса является общей стратегией, между прочим

----------

## fank

я только одного не понимаю

в таких ситуациях (PCI DSS) и вообще SOHO прокси обычно ставят, чтобы напрямую не пускать

при чем здесь ping...   :Shocked: 

----------

## NerZhul

 *fank wrote:*   

> среди 232 пунктов PCI DSS отсутствует требование - навреди себе
> 
> стандарт разработан для ОБЛЕГЧЕНИЯ ведения бизнеса, а не усложнения жизни
> 
> а непрерывность ведения бизнеса является общей стратегией, между прочим

 

Если ты не понял сарказма в моей предыдущей фразе.... Ну чтож - не я тебе доктор. 

PCI DSS - это стандарт безопасности. К облегчению он мало каким боком стоит. Та и не для ведения бизнеса он разработан.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> я только одного не понимаю 
> 
> в таких ситуациях (PCI DSS) и вообще SOHO прокси обычно ставят, чтобы напрямую не пускать 
> ...

 

Мда. Видимо тебе и не дано понять. 

Прочитай тему обсуждения и удивись. 

ЗЫ. Большая просьба - либо посоветуй что-то по теме, либо перестань писать оффтопы.

Заранее благодарен.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *NerZhul wrote:*   

> http_proxy, ftp_proxy - ввел, как и писали в хендбуке.
> 
> Но при попытке вылезти в нет  (к примеру ping) пишет host unknown.

 

1) ping через прокси, по идее, не работает и работать не может

2) Попробуй скачать чего-нибудь через прокси используя wget

3) Покажи как и где ты ввел http_proxy

----------

## NerZhul

Всем спасибо. Проблема решена.

По совету ntsite вбил айпишник прокси.

Все заработало. 

С ув. Алексей.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Динамические адреса у серверов? Это как простите? о_О Каждый раз менять настройки DHCP серверу, чтобы он выдавал верные для клиентов? 
> 
> Сперва скажи ходит ли у тебя в интернет по IP, а дальше думать надо

 

я так понимаю, проблема не решена, ибо при смене IP прокси его что, вручную вбивать каждый раз?

если только DHCP отдает в виде ИПа

ИМХО правильно все же делать DHCP+DDNS+(время жизни кэша ДНС у клиентов=0)

----------

## NerZhul

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Динамические адреса у серверов? Это как простите? о_О Каждый раз менять настройки DHCP серверу, чтобы он выдавал верные для клиентов? 
> 
> Сперва скажи ходит ли у тебя в интернет по IP, а дальше думать надо 
> 
> я так понимаю, проблема не решена, ибо при смене IP прокси его что, вручную вбивать каждый раз?
> ...

 

Ну да... В данный момент проблему решил локально, ну а когда система обзаведется ядром - тогда можно думать в сторону ДДНС.

Тем более меня вдохновляет то, что Кубунту схватила имя без лишних разговоров.

... Или я оптимист?

----------

